# "Must Have" list of FOs



## sakura1024 (Jul 24, 2011)

What would you include in your list of "Must Have" fragrance oils? Which ones can you not live without?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2011)

I know I've complained about WSP but...Vanilla Bean Noel is wonderful. Both my sister and I love this scent in lotions and sprays. I know I'll break down and buy more when I run out.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 25, 2011)

I have a _loooooong_ list of favorites, but I've really tried to narrow it down to those I would be _very_ sad to ever be without:

-Salty Sailor from Daystar
-Tassie Lavender from the recently defunct Southern Soapers, now being distributed by First Choice, but MMS has a very good dupe of it as well.
-Paradise from Daystar- I think my family and friends would stage a raging mutiny if I ever ran out. 
-Milk Sugar Kisses from Daystar- it is a 'must have' key component in 2 of my most special blends.
-Tupelo Honey from ScentWorks- a 'must have' key component in one of my most special blends 
-Oatmeal Milk & Honey from Oregon Trails- another key 'must have' component in one of my most special blends.
-Blackberry Basil from ScentWorks 
-Vaniglia del Madagascar from ScentWorks -mutiny #2 if I ever ran out. 
-Mango Tea from SweetCakes
-Warm Vanilla Sugar from SweetCakes
-Jasmine Yin Hao from Oregon Trails
-Midsummers Night from WSP
-Old Spice Classic from Oregon Trails- mutiny #3 if I ever ran out
-Tahitian Tiare Flower from ScentWorks
-White Peach from ScentWorks
-Masculine Musk from SweetCakes
-Sugared Spruce from WSP
-Green Apple from SweetCakes

I have some others that should be included on this list, but they were from the now defunct Southern Soapers and are no longer available. I am happy I was able to stock up on them, though. Hopefully, First Choice will pick them up in the near future as they have a handful of other SS FOs. My must-haves from SS were Bossa Nova  , Grapefruit Jasmine Rosemilk, Macapuno Sorbet, and Yellow Rose of Texas.


IrishLass


----------



## sakura1024 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow! That's an awesome list! I picked a few that I would like to try. I love seeing what other people use because I have a narrow field of scents that I like... it's always important to know what OTHER people like as well


----------



## newbie (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't sell so my list may be different from a professional soaper, but I absolutely LOVE Ancient Sedona from Brambleberry; it's my favorite.

I also love a tart lemon (I have a small stock from SS- juiced lemon) and Cool Waters (I don't have a favorite supplier). I like a lot of smells but hard to say what I couldn't live without!

I soaped Paradise and it smells exactly like a lime margarita to me- is that what your friends and family like about it, IL? I think I soaped it a bit too strong- it really sticks! My SIL loves margaritas so I plan to give some to her, but I was amazed at (what I recall, anyhow) how accurate it seems.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 26, 2011)

newbie said:
			
		

> I soaped Paradise and it smells exactly like a lime margarita to me- is that what your friends and family like about it, IL?



Nope- not lime margaritas. Actually, they say they like it because it smells just like 'Sprite' or '7-Up' soda-pop- even complete with the sensation of the fizzy carbonation when you sniff the soap. The official name I gave it on my labels is 'Sparkling Lime', but without exception they all continue to call it my 'Sprite' or '7-Up' soap.   


IrishLass


----------



## Bama (Jul 26, 2011)

Lavender VAnilla from  CandleScience
Orange Blossoms        CandleScience
Rice Flower and Shame CancleScience
Butt naked                   SaveonScents

Coconut Lime Verbena   CandleScience

I have just soaped some Chamomille Soap with Chamomille flowers and added some  Oatmeal and Honey FO and is just Fabulous. Makes me want to take a bite everytime I get near my soap curing room.


----------



## honor435 (Jul 27, 2011)

oh that could be long:
black canyon( mens from peak)
sweet pea( peak)
wild mt honey(peak)
patch. honey( elements)
orange chili pepper( millcreek)
warm van sugar( peak)
brown sugar fig( peak)
you can tell I like peak eh??


----------



## scouter139 (Jul 29, 2011)

Honor...I've PM'd you with a question


----------



## saltydog (Jul 29, 2011)

honor, I really like Peak, too-

Their Juniper Breeze and Cranberry Apple Marmalade are fantastic.


----------



## my2scents (Jul 30, 2011)

O.K. here goes
Kentish Rain  Brambleberry
Oatmeal milk & honey Brambleberry
Ancient Sedona  Brambleberry
Coconut Lime Verbena  Peak
Twighlight Woods  Peak
Brown sugar & Fig    Peak
Pink Sugar  Peak
Wild mountain Honey   Peak
Juicy Pink Grapefruit  Brambleberry
Cool Citrus Basil   Peak

I could go on......... I'm scared to try any more new ones because I can't say no & I've already have to many that everyone loves.


----------



## kharmon320 (Aug 6, 2011)

I received my first orders this week from NG, WSP, and Peak.  I must say, I don't know what's in Peak's Pink Sugar, but I am obsessed with it.  It's ridiculous.  I shouldn't like a fragrance like it, normally don't.  I really want to soap it, but don't how to handle to dark brown color.  I'm thinking I save a little back, no fragrance, make it pink and swirl.

I think my nieces might hurt someone over that Pink Sugar.  I'm also going to try my hand at candles tomorrow.  I keep smelling the little bottles thinking, "Do I want to put this in soap or a candle????".  Decisions, decisions.

Sorry for the interruption... I love the Wild Mountain Honey from Peak.


----------



## ChinaMom (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm rather new and haven't tried too many scents yet but Honey L'Occitane from Elements Bath and Body and Asian Plum from WSP are my favorites so far - both amazing and long-lasting!  The Honey L'Occitane, which doesn't show up in the search engine, by the way, you have to just put in Honey, is like a high-end perfume - everyone loves it!  I haven't heard of Peak - off to google LOL!


----------



## saltydog (Aug 7, 2011)

ChinaMom said:
			
		

> I'm rather new and haven't tried too many scents yet but Honey L'Occitane from Elements Bath and Body and Asian Plum from WSP are my favorites so far - both amazing and long-lasting!  The Honey L'Occitane, which doesn't show up in the search engine, by the way, you have to just put in Honey, is like a high-end perfume - everyone loves it!  I haven't heard of Peak - off to google LOL!



We are taking a trip to CO in October. I've already warned my husband that we need to stop at Peak, it's right on the way to my brother's house!
..So for the plane ride home I can only bring on 4 oz. bottles, yes?


----------



## maryannm (Aug 7, 2011)

No 4 ozbottles on the plane and all liquids have to fit into a quart size ziplock bag. You will have to put them in your checked luggage


----------



## saltydog (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok, thank you, no problem putting them in my checked luggage.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2011)

Val - 

You also might want to check that the FOs you purchase can be sent on an airplane. I think there's a few that can't go by air because of the flashpoint...or for some reason.

I just know there's been a few FOs I've purchased where it stated on the website "ground shipping only".


----------



## saltydog (Aug 9, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> Val -
> 
> You also might want to check that the FOs you purchase can be sent on an airplane. I think there's a few that can't go by air because of the flashpoint...or for some reason.
> 
> I just know there's been a few FOs I've purchased where it stated on the website "ground shipping only".



Ok, good point, Hazel. Just got a little excited there about not having to pay shipping. Don't mind paying for product...but I just hate paying for shipping!
BTW, I couldn't get on the board for several days, was it just me??


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> BTW, I couldn't get on the board for several days, was it just me??



Yes, it was just you. We just did it to mess with your mind.  :twisted:


----------



## PrairieCraft (Aug 9, 2011)

Hazel said:
			
		

> saltydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're evil, Hazel.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2011)

PrairieCraft said:
			
		

> Hazel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's just what my sister said! I didn't mind because I was too busy laughing. Anyway, Val has a good sense of humor. She'll forgive me...eventually.


----------



## Lynnz (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL Naughty Hazel


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2011)

I know I should be ashamed...but I'm still giggling about it.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 11, 2011)

oh my, I would die to go to peak!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't think you'd die but you'd probably think you'd died and gone to heaven. I also think you'd spend a lot of money.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 11, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Ok, thank you, no problem putting them in my checked luggage.



Val - I think that the flashpoint has to be greater than 200 degrees to travel by air.  I don't remember the specifics but there's a gray area less than 200 degress and then I think below 120, it definitely has to go ground.  Check FAA regulations to be sure.

Peak fragrances hold up pretty well in soap in general.  I've had a pretty good success rate with them.


----------



## judymoody (Aug 11, 2011)

oops, sorry, double post.


----------



## igbabygirl (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought that I would add mine to the list

Soapy Clean - BB
OMH - BB
Oatmeal Stout - BB
Pumpkin Lager - BB
Honey Ale - BB
Lt. Blue for Him - NGS
Fresh Linen - NGS
Linen Breeze - NGS
OMH - WSP
Mango Sorbet - WSP
Pure Rain - WSP
PS I Love You - WSP
Corriander Bergamont - WSP

I have more but these are some of my top contenders and these fragrances hold.  I have some OMH (WSP) and Corriander Bergamont that is about three years old and it smells just as strong as the day I made it.  So do the others but I haven't had those as long as those two.


----------



## pgnlady (Aug 19, 2011)

Pink Sugar - Scent works
Oatmeal Milk & Honey - Brambleberry
Bahama Vanilla - Oregon Trails
French Vanilla & Amber - Peak
Blackberry Sage - Peak
Love Spell - Peak

Those are my abosolute must haves, I have lots of others I like but just rotate them through depending on the season or what I feel like


----------



## saltydog (Sep 1, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> saltydog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somehow, I missed these responses. Thanks judymoody, I was not aware of this. I'm not taking the chance that my fo be dumped out at the airport so I guess I wil continue to pay for ground shipping. Perhaps a mold or two will satisfy me?

And, Hazel- your wrong, I will never forgive you  :wink:


----------



## Hazel (Sep 1, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> And, Hazel- your wrong, I will never forgive you  :wink:



Oh dear...now I feel that I *should *feel bad.  But I don't...hee hee.


----------



## turbo (Sep 10, 2011)

maryannm said:
			
		

> No 4 ozbottles on the plane and all liquids have to fit into a quart size ziplock bag. You will have to put them in your checked luggage




This is why I drive to isit my brother in CO.  The truck can handle 3,000 lb of oils, but the wallet.....

Where is peak, I may have to stop.  Will start saving immediately


----------



## paillo (Sep 23, 2011)

black canyon (peak)
volturi (mms)
absinthe (ng, just ordered daystar's version, can't wait to try it!)
cabernet sauvignon (ng)
wake up rosemary (brambleberry)
cherry almond (ng, i think, all out, need to order more)
mistletoe & ivy (ng)


----------

